# Error while installing graphics/shotwell



## G_Nerc (Sep 10, 2012)

Good day!
Can anybody help me with graphics/shotwell installing?
It ends with error:

```
/usr/local/lib/libraw.so: undefined reference to `std::ctype<char>::_M_widen_init() const@GLIBCXX_3.4.11'
gmake: *** [shotwell] error 1
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```
*My OS:*

```
FreeBSD home 9.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-PRERELEASE #0: Thu Sep  6 18:05:36 MSK 2012     user@home:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/BSDSERV  amd64
```
I'm tryin to change options for graphics/libraw and reinstall it, but that not helps.


----------



## Heraklit (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

my installation of shotwell yields the same message. Are there any bugfixes?

Best regards


----------



## Heraklit (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

I managed to install shotwell by disabling all options in graphics/libraw. So execute *make deinstall clean* and *make config* for libraw first. After that install libraw and shotwell.

Best regards


----------

